# Wireless Internet on Trains



## ardmore19003 (Jul 25, 2008)

Does Amtrak have any plans to install wireless internet on their trains? This would be a great amenity, especially in business class.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 25, 2008)

God forbid, but I think they have plans to.


----------



## GAT (Jul 25, 2008)

Why God forbid? Internet access isn't intrusive like cell phones are, or am I missing something here?


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe there was a trial with Amtrak California on Capitol Corridor service sometime in 06 or 07. The passengers loved the service, but complained of spotty coverage. There was talk I believe of attempting service with the Acelas. This may be part of the package that will happen when the first round of overhauls get done on the sets in the next year or two (also included Leather seats for First Class). A lot of serious business travelers these days though have a Verizon/Sprint/AT&T 3G wireless internet access card. So Amtrak's willingness to spend the money may decline with time.


----------



## Rcknchr (Jul 26, 2008)

The Amtrak Downeaster that runs between Boston and Portland Maine has wireless.


----------



## wayman (Jul 26, 2008)

battalion51 said:


> There was talk I believe of attempting service with the Acelas. This may be part of the package that will happen when the first round of overhauls get done on the sets in the next year or two (also included Leather seats for First Class).


Amtrak on the NEC, at that pace, has fallen a year or two behind the express motorcoach NEC service. BoltBus (Greyhound's loss-leading luxury/express limited-stop line) has wireless, and MegaBus (Coach USA's loss-leading similar service) is working on it (I think they advertise it now, but in practice it's really spotty, from what I've heard).

The whole NEC travel-options price war going on is pretty interesting, with MegaBus coming in to try--quite overtly, their president has said this--to kill off the Chinatown buses through price wars, and Greyhound responding by creating BoltBus to try to keep some of that marketshare for themselves, undercutting their own regular service, which was always a support for their nationwide (higher-loss) operations.... Meanwhile, Amtrak and NJT/SEPTA continue to do what they've always done, Amtrak upping their quality while not upping fares much, and NJT/SEPTA ... not changing much aside from SEPTA raising fares so their chief merit over Amtrak (cheaper price) diminishes while their lower-comfort, one-transfer service remains. Obviously, the rail services aren't going to dry up on the corridor, but it's interesting, watching the motorcoaches jump in quality to the point that they *might* actually siphon some of the business traffic with their comfort and wireless if Amtrak doesn't keep up. Of course, one has to get over the "but it's a *bus*, so it's inherently less comfortable" factor.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2008)

Rcknchr said:


> The Amtrak Downeaster that runs between Boston and Portland Maine has wireless.


Really? :unsure: That's news to me, I've not heard that one before and their site doesn't even list that as an ammenity. I would figure that they'd be listing Wi-Fi as an ammenity if they had it.


----------



## transit54 (Jul 26, 2008)

wayman said:


> Of course, one has to get over the "but it's a *bus*, so it's inherently less comfortable" factor.


It is also a longer trip and there's always the risk of traffic on 95 which isn't very desirable.

The wireless issue was also discussed here a month or two ago.


----------



## wayman (Jul 26, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, one has to get over the "but it's a *bus*, so it's inherently less comfortable" factor.
> ...


A longer trip? The bus from Philadelphia to New York is generally 90-110 minutes. The only time I've had a bus take longer was when it overheated, but hey, trains break down once in a while too so I count that as exceptional. I don't know how the buses do it, but they generally do amazing things with travel time.... You're right, traffic *should* slow them down, and I always think that when considering what mode of transport to take. But whenever I'm traveling with a friend, the friend insists (because of cost) on taking the bus and I go along with it and am amazed.

I can't speak for other stretches of the NEC, since I've only taken the bus on that stretch.


----------



## transit54 (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't taken busses on the NEC at all, actually, so I can't speak from personal experience. However I've considered doing it on many an occasions between New York and Boston - the scheduled times seem to be much longer for the bus on that route.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 27, 2008)

The thing Amtrak really needs if it wants to take market share away from the buses is more rolling stock.


----------



## amamba (Jul 27, 2008)

I was able to pretty much stay connected to the internet via my iPhone on my recent trip earlier today on the 194 from TRE to BOS. I observed plenty of other pax online on their laptops with wireless cards that are done through cell phone providers (ie sprint, AT&T, etc). My iPhone will pick up a wifi network when available, and it picked them up occassionally for brief stops at train stations, for example Norfolk, CT. But the iPhone was spotty because my connection dropped everytime I changed towers, which booted me off the webpage I was looking at. I would pay extra for a ticket if it included free wifi on the train.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 28, 2008)

If you are paying more, it ain't free.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 28, 2008)

Love letter to those who use cell phones aboard trains: Kill Yourself. NOW.


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2008)

ardmore19003 said:


> Does Amtrak have any plans to install wireless internet on their trains? This would be a great amenity, especially in business class.


You mean a T-Mobile hot spot, for like $25/trip? Would you really be willing to shell out that much money to work on your vacation trip?

I was just in the Acela Lounge in Philly. Amtrak offers free WiFi for their lounge, but unfortunately, it is drowned out by the strong signal from T-Mobile for fee WiFi that's in the rest of the station. 

Every time I connected up to the Acela Lounge WiFi, I would start to access my work email, and while doing that, my notebook kept jumping to the stronger T-Mobile signal, which of course, since I was *not* paying to access, would kill my email connection to work.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 28, 2008)

From amtrak.com

Amtrak passengers can connect to the T-Mobile® HotSpot wireless Internet service while waiting for the train in five key stations in the Northeast Corridor:

*

Washington Union Station

*

Baltimore Penn Station

*

Wilmington Station

*

Philadelphia 30th Street Station

*

New York Penn Station


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> From amtrak.com
> Amtrak passengers can connect to the T-Mobile® HotSpot wireless Internet service while waiting for the train in five key stations in the Northeast Corridor:
> 
> *
> ...


Note the words "*for free*" are completely missing from that quote.

As I just mentioned in my post above, the T-Mobile Hotspot at PHL, is certainly not for free. Therefore, I doubt any of the others are.

If Amtrak allows T-Mobile to charge in their stations, why would anyone think Amtrak would turn around and offer WiFi for free on their trains?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 28, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Love letter to those who use cell phones aboard trains: Kill Yourself. NOW.


what do you mean?? you mean talking or texting or surfing the web???


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 28, 2008)

Long Train Runnin said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Love letter to those who use cell phones aboard trains: Kill Yourself. NOW.
> ...


I know where WhoozOn1st is coming from! I was in a restaurant one time where a woman (not more than 3 feet from me) was on her cell phone goo-goo'ing and ga-ga'ing a young child. I was wishing she would inhale and swollow her cell phone in the middle of a goo-goo'ing... but I would go as far as to wish her to kill herself! :mellow:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 28, 2008)

while i admit i think that talking on a cell phone in public quiet place does annoy people i find it very awkward to be yapping away about something personal while strangers are all around. But i am talking about whats wrong with using your cell phone or smart phone to surf the web and send texts


----------



## amamba (Jul 29, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Love letter to those who use cell phones aboard trains: Kill Yourself. NOW.


I am pretty sure that me surfing the web on my iPhone (including posting to this forum!) on the train was much less obtrusive to other pax than the gaggle of teenagers singing for five hours.

And if they didn't want to raise ticket prices to put in wifi, then I would pay $25 or something like that to get wifi on my computer for the whole of the NEC. But I wouldn't want to pay the T-mobile hot spot hourly rates which are highway robbery. I was just trying to think of a way that they could get more revenue, and it seems that by raising the price for everyone that would be more revenue than just having the people that use the service pay. Also, if i am using a T -mobile hot spot, doesn't that revenue go to T-mobile, not amtrak?


----------



## transit54 (Jul 29, 2008)

I sort of fall on the fence of this issue. On one hand, I'm a huge stickler for cell phone courtesy. I've gone so far as to consider getting a cell phone jammer just to take care of the problem. On the other hand, I'm inseperable from my Blackberry, and especially on long train trips, I need to occasionally make or receive calls. I'm just very aware of what I'm doing when I'm doing it and just speak very quietly, as if I'm talking to someone in my seat next to me. If I'm going to have a long conversation I try and move to the cafe car. And I never, ever, ever will touch my phone in a quiet car! That's something that really ticks me off.

Part of the reason I can justify taking the train places is that I can get a lot of work done enroute - I take my laptop and can get cellular internet through my Blackberry. It makes the eight hour ride of the Vermonter preferable to the equivalent 4.5 hours of driving, namely because I can get so much more done. Where I draw the line on trains is if people are having personal, loud and long cell phone conversations. I have in the past and will continue to ask those people to move, or at least I'll pick up my stuff and locate elsewhere if at all possible. I've never had any problem with anyone conducting business on the train - they all seem to have a decent sense of cell phone courtesy - its those yappers who decide that the whole eight hour train ride should be a continuous call to their family/boyfriend/girlfriend/close friend/etc and don't acknowledge that everyone else in the car has to listen to them.


----------



## transit54 (Jul 29, 2008)

amamba said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Love letter to those who use cell phones aboard trains: Kill Yourself. NOW.
> ...


When I rode VIA Rail they charged about $7 for the four hour train trip. It seemed to work decently well.


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> I know where WhoozOn1st is coming from!


Me too. 

I was at a Super Walmart this morning. There was a woman, who I finally figured out was clear on the other side of the store, taking on her Nextel cell phone. That Nextel BEEP was both clear and annoying through out the entire store!

Could you immagine would it would be like with several Nextel phones BEEPING away in an LD coach car?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 29, 2008)

Aboard Hiawathas to/from Chicago/Milwaukee there were Quiet Cars. A blessing. No cell phone use. Incredibly pleasant trips as a result. We don't have Quiet Cars on Pacific Surfliners, so regularly learn that Aunt Marge not only lost her glasses, but has started drinking again. The ex is refusing to jack up child support payments, so it's back in court. Bob and Sally broke up, and it was her fault. Fred is having brain replacment surgery, and will not be himself.

I propose an alternative to the Quiet Car: Cell Phone Car. Let users stew in their own juices with each other.

EDIT: MARC also has Quiet Cars on some runs. Me and the girlfriend were talking. Guy across the aisle, who was reading, said "This is the quiet car." Replied, "Quiet car. Not SILENT car." Glared at each other. Then the guy got up to go use the restroom, slammed and locked the door. "Hey pal, keep the noise down! Quiet Car, remember?"


----------



## transit54 (Jul 29, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> EDIT: MARC also has Quiet Cars on some runs. Me and the girlfriend were talking. Guy across the aisle, who was reading, said "This is the quiet car." Replied, "Quiet car. Not SILENT car." Glared at each other. Then the guy got up to go use the restroom, slammed and locked the door. "Hey pal, keep the noise down! Quiet Car, remember?"


I'm not sure what MARC's policy is on this, but Amtrak's is as follows:

_Quiet Talking Only, Please: Customers must strictly limit conversation and speak only in quiet, subdued tones. If you'd like to carry on an extended conversation, please relocate to another car._

from http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...08&ssid=349

Which I agree with. I have no problem with people whispering in the quiet car from time to time, but if people want to do it for the whole trip, go elsewhere. I located to the quiet car for a reason - usually because I'm working something that requires substantial concentration or that I want to sleep. Why locate in a quiet car if you want to talk the whole time? On the other side of things, people shouldn't flip out if you're exchanging a few lines of conversation in "quiet, subdued tones."

On another note, I couldn't find a quiet car on the Acela two Sundays ago. Almost always there's a car with quiet car signs but there was none, I walked the whole length of the train. Interestingly enough, the Vermonter, which is supposed to have one, didn't on either train that weekend. I hope they're not doing away with the ones on the Vermonter - I don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 29, 2008)

I was watching a hilarious scene near the boardwalk recently. A cop had pulled over a woman for some offense, and she was slow to roll down the window, and was jabbering away into her cellphone about personal nonsense. The police officer requested to her to hang up the phone about 5 times, then commanded her to do so, and finally, after being completely ignored, grabbed the cellphone out of her hand, threw it on the ground, and stomped on it several times until it was a bunch of pieces.

I know where he's coming from. Wish I could do that.


----------



## Guest_TransAtlantic_* (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the Pacific Surfliner sets already has functioning - and free - wi-fi, and the others will be retrofitted for it this fall. The repeater is in Business Class, but is generally available throughout the train.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 30, 2008)

The quiet car is a nice ammenity, and whoever came up with the concept is genius. However, there is a caveat with the service. Based on ridership and demands on a particular trip, the Conductor does have the authority to suspend Quiet Car service (for example Sold Out trains when seating is needed).

As far as the Cell Phone topic is concerned, I have used my phone many times on the train, and will continue to. I think the biggest thing is the nature of the conversation you're having, and the volume you're using. As long as the person on the other end can hear you, then you're fine. If the person on the other end is using a jackhammer, maybe have the conversation at a later point in time. I dont think texting or using Blackberry internet (god's second best gift to man, behind beer of course) is obtrusive in anyway, as long as you have your ringer on vibrate or silent while you're doing so. The phone plays Bootylicious everytime you get a text, that would be a bit annoying. When it comes to using your phone, use restaurant ettiqute and you're fine IMHO.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 30, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I was watching a hilarious scene near the boardwalk recently. A cop had pulled over a woman for some offense, and she was slow to roll down the window, and was jabbering away into her cellphone about personal nonsense. The police officer requested to her to hang up the phone about 5 times, then commanded her to do so, and finally, after being completely ignored, grabbed the cellphone out of her hand, threw it on the ground, and stomped on it several times until it was a bunch of pieces.
> I know where he's coming from. Wish I could do that.


In L.A. the cop woulda just shot her.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching a hilarious scene near the boardwalk recently. A cop had pulled over a woman for some offense, and she was slow to roll down the window, and was jabbering away into her cellphone about personal nonsense. The police officer requested to her to hang up the phone about 5 times, then commanded her to do so, and finally, after being completely ignored, grabbed the cellphone out of her hand, threw it on the ground, and stomped on it several times until it was a bunch of pieces.
> ...


Don't forget planting a gun to make it look like a suicide. :lol:


----------



## JohnExeterNH (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info in this discussion thread. I rode the 7:20 am Exeter NH to Boston North Station trip ("Downeaster") this morning, Aug 20. My laptop found a Secured Amtrak wireless service on board, but no one knew the passphrase. Does anyone know it?

Two days ago I was on the Downeaster from Boston to NH, and there was an Unsecured Amtrak wireless that I connected to. The signal was pretty good, but during the 90-minute trip the connection dropped a few times. Still, better than nothing, and if Amtrak is listening, having wireless available is MUCH APPRECIATED.

If anyone knows the passphrase for the Secured wireless, please reply. Thanks. Not sure why the Unsecured wireless wasn't available on this morning's train.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure why you saw an unsecured signal that one time, sounds like something was wrong or you got very lucky, unless they are testing something new and as yet unannounced. But as for the secured one and the passphrase, you won't get that. That secured net is for the onboard credit card system that Amtrak has installed on most of its trains now. It's not intended for internet usage, only for credit card authorizations.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 20, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: MARC also has Quiet Cars on some runs. Me and the girlfriend were talking. Guy across the aisle, who was reading, said "This is the quiet car." Replied, "Quiet car. Not SILENT car." Glared at each other. Then the guy got up to go use the restroom, slammed and locked the door. "Hey pal, keep the noise down! Quiet Car, remember?"
> ...


MARC's policy is the same (heck, most of the time the "Quiet Car" signs have Amtrak logos on them).

People are really stiff about the quiet car on the MARC - you're not going to be able to have a loud conversation or talk on your phone for more than about 15 seconds before a passenger gives you the business. I'd never ride in the quiet car with someone I'd plan on conversing with - personally, I think that if the guy across the aisle (or in the next row) can clearly understand what you're saying then it's probably too loud (library voice).

MARC's also planning on starting to intro wireless networking on its trains this year - I've volunteered to be a beta tester for it, so we'll see what comes of it. If nothing else, it'll mean that I can more reliable stream Pandora on my iPhone while I'm on the train.


----------



## rogers55 (Aug 20, 2008)

I took the Surfliner from San Diego to Los Angeles recently. The business class car was full of real estate people.

They were constantly on their cell phones. They were not talking loud and I am sure the calls were very helpful

to there business but they were impossible to ignore.

WiFi would probably divert at least some of the cell phone traffic to e-mail.

It will not be long before WiFi or its successor technology is everywhere so we may as well embrace it.


----------



## MattW (Aug 21, 2008)

The problem with an external WiFi source is that unless the train has internal boosters and such, the coverage will be pretty spotty. Not only could you be traveling very fast, but the cars are basically rolling faraday cages. The windows don't make them complete faraday cages, but the ideal signal would go more up any ways for the proposed WiMax systems. The antennas don't have to be obtrusive on the cars, just a small rectangle about 15cm on each side of the car called a patch antenna would do.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 25, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching a hilarious scene near the boardwalk recently. A cop had pulled over a woman for some offense, and she was slow to roll down the window, and was jabbering away into her cellphone about personal nonsense. The police officer requested to her to hang up the phone about 5 times, then commanded her to do so, and finally, after being completely ignored, grabbed the cellphone out of her hand, threw it on the ground, and stomped on it several times until it was a bunch of pieces.
> ...


In Australia the fine for using the phone whilst driving is $249 plus a court appearance. Maybe she'd be happier if he just shot her.

It's a proven statistic - driving and cell phones are killers!


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Sep 5, 2008)

> Thanks for the info in this discussion thread. I rode the 7:20 am Exeter NH to Boston North Station trip ("Downeaster") this morning, Aug 20. My laptop found a Secured Amtrak wireless service on board, but no one knew the passphrase. Does anyone know it?


I've never picked up an unsecured connection, but the passphrase for the secured wireless is written on the wireless router located near the luggage area, or talk to the conductor.

EDIT: I was told by the conductor that the reason the wireless connection is "closed" is that it is free for Amtrak passengers only. Thus, they do not want people using it outside the train. (I assuming he was referring to the terminus points, like Portland, or Boston)


----------



## jackal (Sep 5, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> > Thanks for the info in this discussion thread. I rode the 7:20 am Exeter NH to Boston North Station trip ("Downeaster") this morning, Aug 20. My laptop found a Secured Amtrak wireless service on board, but no one knew the passphrase. Does anyone know it?
> 
> 
> I've never picked up an unsecured connection, but the passphrase for the secured wireless is written on the wireless router located near the luggage area, or talk to the conductor.
> ...


Anyone know what the technology behind the Downeaster's wireless is? Did Amtrak just get a cellular data card of some sort, slap it in a wireless router (like the Kyocera one that accepts PC cards), and off they go?

I'm curious, because the Capitol Corridor in California has been testing much more complicated (and expensive) systems with like three layers of redundancy (including satellite backup). However, they do want to tie it in to the actual train operation itself, with things like video surveillance and even maybe some sort of connection to the locomotive itself (not really a Positive Train Control system, but maybe starting to go towards that?), so they want a system with a bit more bandwidth and reliabiity than an EVDO or HSPA card. Still, those are a couple hundred bucks plus $60 or so per month, and it seems like Amtrak could install those on all of their corridor trains cheaply for now and then go for the full-blown expensive systems once they're developed...


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> When I rode VIA Rail they charged about $7 for the four hour train trip. It seemed to work decently well.


The way I look at that, $7 per trip, and if I made 30 trips a month, would be $210 a month for internet access. I would not pay $210 or its daily equivalent. I would stare out the window and communicate with hand gestures first.


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2008)

jackal said:


> Anyone know what the technology behind the Downeaster's wireless is? Did Amtrak just get a cellular data card of some sort, slap it in a wireless router (like the Kyocera one that accepts PC cards), and off they go?
> I'm curious, because the Capitol Corridor in California has been testing much more complicated (and expensive) systems with like three layers of redundancy (including satellite backup). However, they do want to tie it in to the actual train operation itself, with things like video surveillance and even maybe some sort of connection to the locomotive itself (not really a Positive Train Control system, but maybe starting to go towards that?), so they want a system with a bit more bandwidth and reliabiity than an EVDO or HSPA card. Still, those are a couple hundred bucks plus $60 or so per month, and it seems like Amtrak could install those on all of their corridor trains cheaply for now and then go for the full-blown expensive systems once they're developed...


Don't freight trains already use satellite uplinks for their engines? One of those tech school commercials they run here, features a young graduate of theirs who claims he now works on train uplinks (and makes so much money, he has a boat, plane, Porsche, four blonds, etc  ).

If not already Amtrak should have a satellite, which could easily accommodate both passenger internet access, but also some digital entertainment (both audio and video).


----------



## AlanB (Sep 5, 2008)

Tony said:


> rnizlek said:
> 
> 
> > When I rode VIA Rail they charged about $7 for the four hour train trip. It seemed to work decently well.
> ...


If one is making that many trips in a month, or for that matter even 3/4ths that number, one should then buy the monthly access plan for $29.95. For a business person traveling at least 4 times a month it would make sense to buy the monthly plan.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tony said:


> Don't freight trains already use satellite uplinks for their engines? One of those tech school commercials they run here, features a young graduate of theirs who claims he now works on train uplinks (and makes so much money, he has a boat, plane, Porsche, four blonds, etc  ).
> If not already Amtrak should have a satellite, which could easily accommodate both passenger internet access, but also some digital entertainment (both audio and video).


The amount of data that is currently transmitted between a motor and its mother railroad is fractions of the amount of data that you and I use when viewing even the most basic of websites and e-mail. The idea is for the railroads to be able to receive diagnostic, operating, and location information from the engine, not sit there and watch the in-cab camera like a webcam. Is it possible that the technology could be further developed to create internet access for the train passengers, sure. But that would require a lot of cash which Amtrak currently has very little of.


----------



## Walt (Sep 6, 2008)

While I would certainly like to see wireless WiFi internet being made available on Amtrak trains, and for that matter some video entertainment like SIRIUS' Nickelodeon, Disney Channel and Cartoon Network, the reality is that we are talking about an organization that can't keep a working coffee maker in each sleeper.

If Amtrak can't keep a coffee maker going, how are the exact same people going to administer a local computer network on a moving train?

Amtrak spending any money at all on this, it a total waste because it is destined to quickly deteriorate and fall into inoperable disrepair. And would just prove yet again, the people running Amtrak on totally incompetent and lack any focus.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Sep 6, 2008)

> While I would certainly like to see wireless WiFi internet being made available on Amtrak trains ..... they can't keep a working coffee maker in each sleeper.


I think the only reason wireless has been made availible on the Downeaster is that it has nothing to do with Amtrak. It was setup, paid for, and maintained 100% by NNERPA. (Maine Rail Authority)

It comes down to dollars. Maine really wants to keep the Downeaster, but they also know that funding ends this year. They are desperetly trying every gimmick they can think of to boost ridership. So, I'm sure the cost of the wireless was less then any related increase in riders, but as the budgets were seperate, it still looks like a postive.

Fortunetly, though, I take the Downeaster to work everyday, and find it often -SOLD OUT-. Very good news (except for the fact that a monthly pass does not gaurenntee me a seat....)


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 9, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> > While I would certainly like to see wireless WiFi internet being made available on Amtrak trains ..... they can't keep a working coffee maker in each sleeper.
> 
> 
> I think the only reason wireless has been made availible on the Downeaster is that it has nothing to do with Amtrak. It was setup, paid for, and maintained 100% by NNERPA. (Maine Rail Authority)
> ...


Does the Downeaser use cellphone or satellite or some combination of both?


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Sep 9, 2008)

> Does the Downeaser use cellphone or satellite or some combination of both?


I believe the Downeaster uses the same system that the MBTA uses: The Sprint EVDO (Cellular, but a seperate subsystem from Cellphones).


----------



## Walt (Sep 9, 2008)

What about the Pennsylvanian?

PennDOT gave a company called NRoute a $155,000 grant to provide internet service on Amtrak's Pennsylvanian. NRoute was suppose to install airline like touch screens on the headrests of the onboard seats. NRoute's technology uses geo-positioning and satellite capabilities to distribute high-speed interconnectivity to the train while it is moving. A local caching server on board would hold video content, updated news, weather, sports, and advertising. Large updates to the server would occur when the train is at the station.

Did this ever _really_ happen?


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Sep 10, 2008)

Walt said:


> What about the Pennsylvanian?
> PennDOT gave a company called NRoute a $155,000 grant to provide internet service on Amtrak's Pennsylvanian. NRoute was suppose to install airline like touch screens on the headrests of the onboard seats. NRoute's technology uses geo-positioning and satellite capabilities to distribute high-speed interconnectivity to the train while it is moving. A local caching server on board would hold video content, updated news, weather, sports, and advertising. Large updates to the server would occur when the train is at the station.
> 
> Did this ever _really_ happen?


This was announced *six years ago* and I've ridden the _Pennsylvanian_ numerous times since then. No WiFi. :angry:

Click here for the corporate web site of NRoute Communications. Perhaps you can ask them.


----------

